# Labadee Haiti fly fishing



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Gents,
I am stopping at Labadee Haiti on an upcoming Royal Caribbean cruise and was wondering if anyone has fly fished the beach or shore?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Wouldn't waste my time trying.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Wouldn't waste my time trying.


I heard that. Someone told me that there is no fishery conservation over there whatsoever and they take everything they catch. No rules, not limits, nothing left. 

I can't see how Haiti is a destination spot for cruise lines, when they are struggling for humanitarian needs.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I heard that. Someone told me that there is no fishery conservation over there whatsoever and they take everything they catch. No rules, not limits, nothing left.
> 
> I can't see how Haiti is a destination spot for cruise lines, when they are struggling for humanitarian needs.


It's an inexpensive port for the cruise lines


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Labadee is RCI's private beach area. Its sectioned off from the rest of the island. I would imagine the inshore and near shore waters are heavily fished for sustenance purposes.

I wouldn't bother trying to fly fish because of the crowd and beach layout. And I never saw any fish when I was snorkeling around with my kids when we were there.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't even bring a rod. We went to the Dominican Republic and I figured ocean-fish so I brought rods. As you know the DR is the same hunk of land as Haiti only south. After we checked in the resort I went to the beach and snorkeled, not a fish even out away from the beach. They eat everything. My grandsons and I went on a snorkel boat trip it was sad. Just a few fish on the half dead reef
We will never go back there


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Don't even bring a rod. We went to the Dominican Republic and I figured ocean-fish so I brought rods. As you know the DR is the same hunk of land as Haiti only south. After we checked in the resort I went to the beach and snorkeled, not a fish even out away from the beach. They eat everything. My grandsons and I went on a snorkel boat trip it was sad. Just a few fish on the half dead reef
> We will never go back there


Yeah DR is the better half of the island. Haiti is way worse, or so I'm told.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Backwater said:


> Yeah DR is the better half of the island. Haiti is way worse, or so I'm told.


DR is a third-world country. Haiti would need to improve substantially to reach third-world status.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

I spent a week all over Haiti for work. Had a good amount of time to check it out as well. I wouldnt bother bringing a rod.
now if you spearfish then thats a different story.
in some spots guys can swim off the beach with a speargun and boogie board and shoot wahoo, it drops off SUPER fast


----------

